# Lecia Camera



## opsgm (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello all, new to the site. Was hoping I could get some advise. Recently my Dad passed and I found a Lecia Camera Nr#846430 with a Summicron f=5cm 1:2 lens in a brown leather Lecia case. The camera appears in pristine condition. From a worth stand point I am getting mixed signals, I've seen this indentical camera for as much as $2,000, the local antique shop offered $175. Can someone give me an idea what I have here? 

Thanks so much for your time, just started looking at my grandfathers camera gear, interesting stuff


----------



## compur (Jul 9, 2010)

That would be a Leica IIIg.  Value depends mostly on condition. 
A value of $2,000 is possible for some super mint examples or rare
variations but unlikely. If the camera needs service (likely if not used for
a long period) than it would be basically considered a parts camera
and not worth a whole lot.  If it's in perfectly usable condition but somewhat 
worn, it would be worth more like a few hundred dollars and up depending
on how much or how little wear.


----------



## opsgm (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the information, when I was doing research, I saw pricing all over the place.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Dwig (Jul 9, 2010)

Prices will vary. Particularily on cameras like the IIIg which have a strong collector following. With such cameras, condition is a major factor in the value. Small bright marks on the satin chrome can shave hundreds of dollars off of the selling price.

You need to also consider that the price offered by the antique shop was wholesale while the price you saw on a camera for sale is retail. The antique shop is going to need to mark up the camera to sell it.

That said, I sold a IIIg with a collapsible 50mm (5cm) Summicron about16-18 years ago to a dealer (read: wholesale) for $1000 USD. Mine was operationally perfect and cosmetically near perfect. Had it not been in such near showroom condition it would have been a good bit less valuable. Of the regular production thread mount Leicas, the IIIg generally is the most valuable.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 9, 2010)

opsgm said:


> Hello all, new to the site. Was hoping I could get some advise. Recently my Dad passed and I found a Lecia Camera Nr#846430 with a Summicron f=5cm 1:2 lens in a brown leather Lecia case. The camera appears in pristine condition. From a worth stand point I am getting mixed signals, I've seen this indentical camera for as much as $2,000, the local antique shop offered $175. Can someone give me an idea what I have here?
> 
> Thanks so much for your time, just started looking at my grandfathers camera gear, interesting stuff



Just to add a little more info, your IIIg was made in 1956. Great camera, congrats!


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2010)

If it really says "Lecia" on the top plate.. then I'd say its a fake...


----------



## opsgm (Jul 10, 2010)

Appreciate all the feedback. My major concern is that if I want to sell it, being a camera novice. I want ensure I get a reasonable price. The posts demonstrate it could be all over the board.

As far as the top plate, it says Lecia DPB Ernst Leitz GMBH Wetzlar Germany Nr. 846430, I beleive it to be authentic as other camera I have looked at while doing research look identical.

Thanks again


----------



## IanG (Jul 10, 2010)

As you seem to be confirming it says "Lecia" it'll be a fake.  Russian Leica copies have been around for a long time, some then doctored to be passed off as Leica's.

Ian


----------



## Dwig (Jul 10, 2010)

None of the FSU (aka Russian) bodies can be used to create a fake IIIg without *massive* custom work. The Leica fakes are all attempts at earlier models that lake the IIIg's larger VF.

I simple check is to do a visual match to a picture of a real IIIg. Check out the instruction manual and its images. Here's a link to a manual at the Butkus site:

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/leica/leica_iiig/leica_iiig.htm

Note the unique four VF windows on the front. Only the IIIg and IIg (IIIg minus the slow speed knob) have these four windows, two rectangular and two round. All other thread mount Leicas with RFs have only 3 (one rectangular and two round) as do all of the FSU Leica clones, which are what is used for creating Leica fakes. The later Leica M series have 3 rectangular windows, or two when they lack an RF.


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2010)

Dwig said:


> None of the FSU (aka Russian) bodies can be used to create a fake IIIg without *massive* custom work. The Leica fakes are all attempts at earlier models that lake the IIIg's larger VF.
> 
> I simple check is to do a visual match to a picture of a real IIIg. Check out the instruction manual and its images. Here's a link to a manual at the Butkus site:
> 
> ...



Remember Dwig... the assumption that this particular camera being an authentic IIIg is solely on the OP's posted serial number.  If the serial and the top plate are fake then nothing can be assumed unless someone examines the camera itself.  It could very well be a fake with a serial that just happen to fall in the range of a IIIg batch.

If the OP confirms that "Lecia" is indeed printed on the top plate, then there are two possibilities:

1) Its a fake.. a bad one if they can't spell "Leica" properly on the top plate.  Worth almost nothing.
2) Its a real Leica with an engraving mistake during manufacturing.  If so, it makes this camera an extremely valuable one.. rare (I would surmise).


If it is indeed engraved with "Lecia", then my coin is on "fake".


----------



## Dwig (Jul 10, 2010)

usayit said:


> ...
> If it is indeed engraved with "Lecia", then my coin is on "fake".



Quite true, but the "Lecia" misspelling could just as easily be the OP's chronic misspelling of the name when typing. That is why I suggested comparing the camera to the pictures in the real IIIg manual. The IIIg viewfinder arrangement is quite different from that of any of the FSU bodies that are used for fakes.


----------



## usayit (Jul 10, 2010)

Dwig said:


> Quite true, but the "Lecia" misspelling could just as easily be the OP's chronic misspelling of the name when typing.



Also possible... OP spelled it "Lecia" 5 times now... now that would have been funny if it was indeed a chronic misspelling.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 10, 2010)

It is a very common misspelling of Leica. Lecia, Lieca and Leika are the most common.


----------



## IanG (Jul 11, 2010)

Dwig said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




I have a feeling that the misspelling is genuine for some fake Leica's, close but not fraud 

I've seen them in the past, just need to hink when & where.

Ian


----------



## opsgm (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes gentlemen it's me, I am a chronic mis-speller. The top plate is Leica, the leather case it is in also has Leica on it. Sorry I caused all the up roar. Have sent some feelers out there and a few camera shops have shown interest, they want me to send the camera there before making an offer. They will insure of course.

I beleive it to be genuine as I have compared it to others I hace seen on-line. It does have 2 circle windows and a large and small rectangle window


----------



## usayit (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool!...  Let s know how much you get for the camera.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Jul 12, 2010)

Some pics of it would be nice .


----------



## opsgm (Jul 13, 2010)

I will post a few photos tonight or tomorrow. Have to take some shots of it for a few interested parties.

Thanks for all the feedback


----------

